# Another nice catch!



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

My friend sent me some pictures of a town close to Charleston which received the brunt of some of the recent storms resulting in some flooding. Passing through the town, a lady gets out of her car and catches what appears to be a 5-6 lb rainbow trout swimming along the road!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice catch, I could see my wife doing that and bragging about it all summer.
I wonder if that young lady has a Fishing license and Trout stamp.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

He was obviously illegally moving against the "flow" of traffic. She made a citizens arrest.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Geez, no wonder she's getting dinner where ever she can find it, look at the Shell fuel price down there!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

While the picture is comical, been watching the news and the flooding situation in and around Charleston is terrible and the death toll in the State is unfortunately rising. Prayers to all the people down there.


----------

